# what a shame



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Join Date: May 2004
Posts: 17
iTrader: 0 / 0%

Default
if you can find it theres a guy who nets catfish around ohio brush creek he keeps them in a cage in 07 the water level fell and he did not get there in time to push it into deep water .
one of the guys that runs one of the private camp sites said there was 2000 lbs of dead cat fish in it the game warden told me there always trying to catch the guy but the locals cover 4 him because he pays them
livtofsh is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like bs to me.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

all i know is the what the guy said at camp site said. i was on brush creek when the game warden grilled me 20 min. about the guy he also showed me pictures of nets and trot lines with many dead cats and turtles on them. he showed me a pic.of a trot line go n across brush creek with 7 tails sticking up because the fish had died he said three of them were 20 + lbs he also said he new about the cage and all the dead cats but he didnt no how many i have his number if you would like to see 4 yourself


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds like a certain pay lake owner i know, he supposidly got run out of the moscow area


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

when i go down this summer ill take pics when i find nets and trot lines with dead fish in them


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Why couldnt the game warden watch the nets or trotline until he comes to check them and make a arrest?


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

you would think he would.. considering that's what WE pay him for..


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

when i went up brush creek thats what the warden was doing he was watching me i saw a boat behind me but it was to far away to see what kind of boat it was. i passed several jugs on my way up the creek but didnt mess with them. it wouldn,t have mattered if i could see there boat they were in an unmarked boat in plain cloths they blocked me off as i came back down stream wanted to know if the jugs were mine. at first i dont think they believed me until they checked my i d and saw i was from columbus they told me if i found any nets to call them 24 hr. day any time


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

he told me every net they find they take them. the jugs that were there when i went up the creek they had pull them out and had them in there boat


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

....im confused, a game warden would never pick up juglines, because they are legal for anyone with a fishing license. along with trotlines in the right areas, and limblines.
nets are illegal, but personally, after hundreds, probably over a thousand days on the local rivers in the past ten years I have never, not once, seen an illegal net in ohio. 
just had to throw that out there


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I Know some of the lakes have areas set aside for trotlines, but I didnt know they were legal on the Ohio.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

yes all those things are legal but they must be marked with name and address if there not then there not legal and are removed as for finding the nets and trot lines you have to know what your looking for . ive found two in the last 3 years look for ribbons and things used as markers tied to limbs the nets and lines will be there close by . there tied under the water so you cant see them. unless you look for them alot of them you will not see .you have to probe around with a stick or some thing to find them poachers are not dummys they know what ther doing


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yes - Trotlines are legal in Ohio - I have not done this since I was a kid but we used to take the milk cartons and tie a line to them baited with a bluegill.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

if you dont put your name and address on them there not legal and will be removed by warden if the see them. if you go to check a line thats not labeled you can be find for poaching thats what the warden told me


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_setlines.aspx


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

livtofsh said:


> yes all those things are legal but they must be marked with name and address if there not then there not legal and are removed as for finding the nets and trot lines you have to know what your looking for . ive found two in the last 3 years look for ribbons and things used as markers tied to limbs the nets and lines will be there close by . there tied under the water so you cant see them. unless you look for them alot of them you will not see .you have to probe around with a stick or some thing to find them poachers are not dummys they know what ther doing



The idea is to set the line low enough that boats don't snag them. As long as the line is marked, it doesn't matter how well is is hiding. What really gets people upset is busy bodies who insist on pulling up other people's trotlines and jugs to see if there are fish on them.

I try to spend several nights each summer just anchored or drifting for catfish. Jug lines are a part of that. I use foam blocks with my name and address on them.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

better read up on the regs. lines must be attached to shore above the water line. i posted the web site you can read it if you like. as for being a busy body its just sickens me when i find lines and jugs with dead fish on them people set them and leave them the fish die and float to the top the most ive seen is 9 dead cats on one line. i have no problem with lines or jugs i set trot lines myself but if your not marking your line and hiding it under the water your up to no good .i thinks nets are just wrong and see no use for them theres no reason to net mass amounts of fish


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't hide my lines from any law enforcement. Again, nothing aggrevates me more than to come drifting around a bend in the lake than to see some busy body "Just checking the line 'cause he thought it was abandoned". If it doesn't have your name on it, don't touch it. I believe there are laws against that, also...


----------

